# back-end system



## Alexandra (May 1, 2009)

Back end systems are corporate systems that are used to run a company such as systems to manage orders, inventory and supply processing. Back end systems support the company's back office. This system collects input from users or other systems for processing.


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει καθιερωθεί κάποια μετάφραση (μπορώ να σου πω τι λέει το Οικονομικό για το back office), η πιάτσα το λέει back-end.

Αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην καταθέσω την ΕΛΕΤΟϊκή πρόταση:
back-end = νωτιαίο άκρο 
back-end mechanism = μηχανισμός νωτιαίου άκρου 
back-end service = υπηρεσία νωτιαίου άκρου 
back-end service providers = παροχείς νωτιαίων υπηρεσιών​


----------



## Alexandra (May 1, 2009)

Θα είμαι ευγενική και δεν θα πω τι μου θυμίζουν αυτά τα "νώτα" και τα "νωτιαία".


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2009)

Δες όμως που, παίζοντας ανάμεσα στην ευκολία του αγγλικού και την απέχθεια για την ακριβή μετάφραση, έχουμε μείνει χωρίς αναγνωρίσιμο αντίστοιχο.


----------



## stathis (May 1, 2009)

Εκτός από τα νώτα, πρέπει να φυλάμε και τα ώτα.


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2009)

Να αποτολμήσω μια πρώτη, πρόχειρη πρόταση (ή μάλλον 2):

back-end=υποστηρικτικές [ή διαχειριστικές, ίσως;] υπηρεσίες

back-end system=σύστημα υπηρεσιών υποστήριξης (ή διαχείρισης) 

Το Οικονομικό, αλήθεια, τι λέει για το back office;

Σχόλια που ακούγονται από το βάθος του back office:
- 2x2=4, αναρίθμητε! (κατά το αναλφάβητε)
- δυο-δυο, στη μπανιέρα, δυο-δυο...

Το "back-end service providers = παροχείς νωτιαίων υπηρεσιών", πάντως, είναι άπαιχτο! (the Greek way?)


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2009)

Το Οικονομικό γράφει:

*back office*. Τμήμα εσωτερικής διαδικασίας, τμήμα υποστήριξης, λογιστήριο. O όρος καλύπτει όλη τη γκάμα των εργασιών που γίνονται πίσω από το γκισέ. Επαληθεύει τις συναλλαγές και διεκπεραιώνει τις συμψηφιστικές ή άλλες εγγραφές που αφορούν δάνεια, επιταγές, συναλλαγές από κάρτες. Εκδίδει αντίγραφα κινήσεως λογαριασμών, υπολογίζει τόκους, προμήθειες κλπ. Η δομή του εξαρτάται από τη δραστηριότητα της επιχείρησης. Στα dealing rooms λειτουργεί ως λογιστήριο και υπηρεσία ελέγχου. Πρβλ. front o., middle o.
*
back-office automation*. Αυτοματοποίηση εσωτερικών διαδικασιών. Διεκπεραίωση εσωτερικών τραπεζικών διαδικασιών (τακτοποίηση επιταγών κλπ.) με τη χρησιμοποίηση ηλεκτρονικών μέσων (προγραμμάτων κλπ.). Πρβλ. front-office automation. back-office crunch. Καθυστέρηση διεκπεραίωσης συναλλαγών. Παρατηρείται λόγω συσσώρευσης των εργασιών ή αδυναμίας ορισμένων ενδοεπιχειρησιακών ή εξωτερικών φορέων να ανταποκριθούν στον αυξημένο φόρτο ή όγκο εργασιών.​


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πρβλ. front-office automation. back-office crunch. Καθυστέρηση διεκπεραίωσης συναλλαγών.


 
Ευχαριστώ για τους ορισμούς!

Αυτό το crunch μού θυμίζει τον ήχο των δοντιών μου όποτε έτυχε να το υποστώ σε δημόσιες (κυρίως) υπηρεσίες...


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2009)

Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να μελετήσουμε τις χρήσεις, π.χ. εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front-end

Να δούμε ότι χρησιμοποιούν το αγγλικό σε πολλές γλώσσες (κακώς).
Να δούμε αν υπάρχουν κάποιες επικρατέστερες ελληνικές αποδόσεις στην πιάτσα.
Να καταγράψουμε επίσης τα _μετωπικό / μετωπιαίο / πρόσθιο άκρο_ της ΕΛΕΤΟ για το front-end.
Να λάβουμε υπόψη μας τα _προσκηνίου / περιβάλλοντος χρήστη / πελατών_ της Microsoft για το front-end και το _παρασκηνιακή_ για το back-end.
Και να ακούσουμε και άλλες προτάσεις.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2009)

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι το _back office_ το λέει και η ΕΛΕΤΟ _γραφείο υποστήριξης_, οπότε άνετα μπορεί να κινηθεί το _back-end system_ στον άξονα «σύστημα υποστηρικτικών λειτουργιών / υποστηρικτικών υπηρεσιών».


----------



## sarant (May 2, 2009)

Τώρα το είδα αυτό. Μια απόδοση που έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται π.χ. σε βιβλία του Κλειδάριθμου είναι "συστήματα οπισθοφυλακής".


----------



## omr (May 2, 2009)

*back-end*=Συστήματα διαχειριστικής υποστήριξης

*back office*=τμήμα διεκπεραίωσης


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2009)

sarant said:


> Μια απόδοση που έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται π.χ. σε βιβλία του Κλειδάριθμου είναι "συστήματα οπισθοφυλακής".


Εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν είναι ούτε εύστοχη ούτε δόκιμη. :)


----------

